# Buying capacitors...Canadian source?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to replace power supply caps in my 70's Sansui receiver, stereo speaker crossovers and also my 1965 Traynor tube amp.
Any preferred Canadian distributors for online ordering of good quality caps, resistors and transistors?

Thanks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I did a *sort of* version of this thread a few weeks ago. Not all of the answers are Canadian, but many are. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?60316-Techs-amp-Builders-Where-You-Getting-Your-Parts


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Digikey
Tube Store
Parts Connexion


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks muchly
GC'rs
Ed


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Digikey is awesome - flat $8 rate and at your door next day, but they didn't have most of the caps I was looking for so I sourced elsewhere for my build (ebay out of the USA). I placed 2 orders with Digikey, both were at my door by 10-11am the next day.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 for digikey. They're my number 1 supplier. However I also can highly recommend Newark In One. Same $8.00 shipping, different products. Mouser is good too if you can wait for the mail. Of course there's The Tubestore as well.
If you want something specific, send me an email.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

just radios (justradios.com) has quite a bit of higher voltage type caps. I believe they are out of Scarborough.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

ed2000 said:


> I need to replace power supply caps in my 70's Sansui receiver, stereo speaker crossovers and also my 1965 Traynor tube amp.
> Any preferred Canadian distributors for online ordering of good quality caps, resistors and transistors?
> 
> Thanks


Capacitors | Power Capacitors |Newark element14
I believe they still have an $8.00 flat fee ship charge as well.
I find their search engine a bit cumbersome so I use this one
http://octopart.com/partsearch#!?q=...ter[fields][category_uids][]=7542b8484461ae85
that usually leads me back to newark


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

jb welder said:


> just radios (justradios.com) has quite a bit of higher voltage type caps. I believe they are out of Scarborough.


 Question for all members who ordered from them : How was your experience ? Thanks :smile-new:


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

epis said:


> Question for all members who ordered from them : How was your experience ? Thanks :smile-new:


Excellent Dave is a good business man.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

[QUOTE;529324]Question for all members who ordered from them : How was your experience ? Thanks :smile-new:[/QUOTE]

Great just odered a bunch parts...thet were shipped next day, recieved day after being shipped. They had all the weird values I was looking for. One stop shipping which is key.


----------

